# Vado in/a Via Garibaldi



## gabrigabri

Ciao a tutti!
avrei una curiosità... Io (di Torino) dico sempre p.e. "vado IN via Roma, oppure IN piazza Garibaldi, oppure sono In via Roma". Uso sempre IN.
A Roma mi è capitato di sentire "vado A via Garibaldi, sono A via Garibaldi".
Qualcuno mi sa spiegare cosa è giusto/sbagliato, se tutti e due sono corretti?
Grazie


----------



## primo_cerchio

E' corretto solo in.
A è una forma dialettale romana.
A Roma si dice anche andare a studio invece che in studio.
A Milano spesso si omette il via o piazza: sono in Montenapoleone, vediamoci in Cordusio.


----------



## gabrigabri

Scusami un po', ma tu lo affermi in quanto torinese?Se vieni da Torino è abbastanza probabile che tu la pensi come me (cioè che si dica "in"); però molti romani mi hanno detto che secondo loro almeno tutte e due le formo sono corrette. (Qualcuno mi ha detto che deriverebeb dal latino, ma io, non avendolo studiato, non posso confermare o smentire). Oppure lo affermi in quanto sei convinto al 100% di ciò? Con dei motivi validi??
Non ti offendere, non voglio assolutamente attaccarti!  
È solo che mi piacerebbe sentire "l'altra campana"!! 
Ciao


----------



## diddue

ciao Gabri Gabri ,
è sbagliato , non solo per un Torinese, anche per una Fiorentina, perché è proprio sbagliato, ma la spiegazione è complessa. Io ho trovato un link sulla preposizione "a", eccolo... non è scritto in modo semplice, ma è un punto di partenza:   http://www.monteforti.it/Giorgio Monteforti/prepa.html
cristina


----------



## primo_cerchio

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Scusami un po', ma tu lo affermi in quanto torinese?Se vieni da Torino è abbastanza probabile che tu la pensi come me (cioè che si dica "in"); però molti romani mi hanno detto che secondo loro almeno tutte e due le formo sono corrette. (Qualcuno mi ha detto che deriverebeb dal latino, ma io, non avendolo studiato, non posso confermare o smentire). Oppure lo affermi in quanto sei convinto al 100% di ciò? Con dei motivi validi??
> Non ti offendere, non voglio assolutamente attaccarti!
> È solo che mi piacerebbe sentire "l'altra campana"!!
> Ciao


Lo affermo solo e soltanto percdhè è giusto così.
"MOlti romani" sono ignoranti.

Noi a Torino diciamo altrettanrte stupidaggini m  Esempio tipico il "solo più".

Mancano solo più due giorni e poi .....

Questo perchè imn piemontese si dice mac pi...


----------



## Necsus

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Io (di Torino) dico sempre p.e. "vado IN via Roma, oppure IN piazza Garibaldi, oppure sono In via Roma". Uso sempre IN. A Roma mi è capitato di sentire "vado A via Garibaldi, sono A via Garibaldi". Qualcuno mi sa spiegare cosa è giusto/sbagliato, se tutti e due sono corretti?


Ciao, Gabri. Secondo la grammatica del Serianni "_*a* *via...*_" non è sbagliato, quanto piuttosto in via di affermazione nell'uso comune, partendo dal centro-sud, come è accaduto per i nomi di città, con i quali ancora il Manzoni usava la preposizione _*in*_ (Andavano in giro facce, che in Milano non s'erano mai vedute).


> Nello stato in luogo degli odonimi [nomi di strade o piazze] al tipo "in via Cavour", di uso più generale e tradizionale, si affianca il tipo romanesco e meridionale "a via Cavour", in parte debordato dall'uso locale a quello letterario (Moravia, ecc.) e giornalistico.


----------



## claudine2006

Io (di Bari) direi "Vado in via Garibaldi".


----------



## eduardojoao

se i italiani non possono arrivare a un accordo, come possiamo i stranieri? Io ancora non so l'uso corretto di "a" o "in"!


----------



## rainbowizard

eduardojoao said:


> se i gli italiani non possono arrivare a un accordo, come possiamo i noi stranieri? Io ancora non so capisco l'uso corretto di "a" o "in"!


 
Non si tratta di accordarci o meno sull'utilizzo corretto delle preposizioni nel complemento di moto a luogo. 
Le regole ci sono ma sono piuttosto complesse da spiegare con un breve intervento, oltretutto si tratta di regole soggette sovente ad eccezioni più o meno accettate nel parlato (e nelle forme dialettali).
Può essere utile il seguente link:
http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/grammatica-italiana/grammatica-197.php

Tuttavia mi rendo conto che il motivo per cui si scelga "in" piuttosto che "a" o "da" risulti decisamente difficile da capire ad una persona che non sia madrelingua.

Edit.: ... e comunque si dice Vado *in* via Garibaldi


----------



## marco.cur

Qui in Sardegna ho sempre sentito "vado in via Garibaldi".


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

eduardojoao said:


> *S*e *gl*i italiani non possono arrivare a un accordo, come possiamo *no*i stranieri? Io ancora non so l'uso corretto di "a" o "in"!



Credo che uno studente straniero debba innanzitutto imparare la forma più diffusa, più usata e universalmente riconosciuta.

Nel caso in questione, "*in* via Garibaldi" è la forma, per così dire, corretta[1] e adoperabile in qualsiasi contesto. "*A* via Garibaldi" è, a mio avviso, ancora una variante regionale centro-meridionale, benché l'uso ne possa decretare la legittimità. 

Personalmente, ho sempre sentito e usato "*in* via Garibaldi".

[1] ovviamente, essendo la lingua sottoposta alla tirannia dell'uso, ciò che è corretto oggi può non esserlo domani.


----------



## Ezzelino

primo_cerchio said:


> Lo affermo solo e soltanto percdhè è giusto così.
> "MOlti romani" sono ignoranti.


 
Ciao,
da "L'accademia della Crusca":

-"[...] oltre agli odonimi – in cui _a_ è a tutt’oggi abituale anche presso i romani cólti: _a_ piazza Venezia, _a_ via Condotti – si possono citare frasi come [...]"- 

Anch'io, in quanto romano cólto, dico "a via Taldeitali"... 

L'articolo della Crusca afferma che "a via Condotti" o simili sono varianti regionali, quindi da oggi dovrò sforzarmi ad utilizzare "in" al posto di "a".

Ciao.


----------



## Montesacro

Ezzelino said:


> Ciao,
> da "L'accademia della Crusca":
> 
> -"[...] oltre agli odonimi – in cui _a_ è a tutt’oggi abituale anche presso i romani cólti: _a_ piazza Venezia, _a_ via Condotti – si possono citare frasi come [...]"-
> 
> Anch'io, in quanto romano cólto, dico "a via Taldeitali"...
> 
> L'articolo della Crusca afferma che "a via Condotti" o simili sono varianti regionali, quindi da oggi dovrò sforzarmi ad utilizzare "in" al posto di "a".
> 
> Ciao.


 
Be', io utilizzerei "in" al posto di "a" solo in casi di _somma e imperiosa necessità.._ (parlo da romano, ovviamente).

Immaginati impegnato in una conversazione con altri concittadini; non sarebbe ridicolo dire tutt'a un tratto: "ora devo scappare, che devo andare *in* piazza Cavour"?


----------



## Jac1992

Confermo che anch'io uso "vado in via Garibaldi" e sono di Venezia


----------



## Ezzelino

Montesacro said:


> Immaginati impegnato in una conversazione con altri concittadini; non sarebbe ridicolo dire tutt'a un tratto: "ora devo scappare, che devo andare *in* piazza Cavour"?



Ciao Montesacro,
concordo pienamente. Ciò nonostante, "andare a piazza Cavour" è una forma dialettale (non sarà facile abituarmi ad andare *in* piazza Cavour...).

Poichè sono molto interessato all'argomento, ho cercato di catalogare le principali espressioni contenenti "andare a/andare in" che sono solito utilizzare quotidianamente (attenzione quindi: pericolo di dialetto !!).


*"Andare a" + verbo infinito*
"Andare *a* fare una passeggiata"
"Andare *a* vedere un film"
"Andare *a* comprare il pane"

In questi casi direi che non ci sono dubbi: "andare *a*".


*"Andare in" + toponimi stradali*
"Andare *in* Via Taldeitali"
"Andare *in* Piazza Cavour"

Purtroppo credo mi suonerà sempre male, ma così è...
"Andare *a *Via Taldeitali"  è una forma dialettale.


*"Andare a/in" + luoghi chiusi*
Per i luoghi chiusi mi suona più naturale l'uso della proposizione *in* (con qualche eccezione degna di nota).

"Andare *in* ufficio / *in* chiesa / *in* cantina / *in* macchina / *in* aereo / *in* barca"
"Andare *in* ospedale" (ma uso indifferentemente anche "Andare all'ospedale", probabilmente sbagliando).
"Andare *al* cimitero" ("in cimitero" non mi suona proprio... Forse anche perchè il cimitero non è propriamente un "luogo chiuso").
"Andare *a* casa di Luca / *a* casa mia" (anche qui, "in casa di Luca" mi sembra innaturale).
"Andare *al* bar / *al* cinema"



Grazie a tutti.


----------



## rainbowizard

Ezzelino said:


> "Andare *in* ospedale" (ma uso indifferentemente anche "Andare all'ospedale", probabilmente sbagliando).
> "Andare *al* cimitero" ("in cimitero" non mi suona proprio... Forse anche perchè il cimitero non è propriamente un "luogo chiuso").
> 
> Per entrambi i casi direi che sono ammesse tutte e due le forme (a e in) anche se farei questa distinzione:
> vado all'ospedale (per curarmi)
> vado in ospedale (a trovare un amico malato)
> c'è un vecchio thread in proposito http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=174684
> che però non fornisce una risposta definitiva a tale questione (e che peraltro si conclude con un intervento che inverte il senso di in / a che ho dato io... mah)
> 
> Prego gli amici del forum di segnalare e correggere eventuali imprecisioni o utilizzi dialettali, nonchè di aggiungere, se desiderano, altre espressioni.
> 
> Ce ne sarebbero a bizzeffe di esempi da fare...
> andare a scuola
> andare a lezione
> 
> Grazie a tutti.


----------



## milanoinnevata

primo_cerchio said:


> A Milano spesso si omette il via o piazza: sono in Montenapoleone, vediamoci in Cordusio.


"In" senza "via" o "piazza" a Milano lo usiamo, in casi come quelli che citi tu, perché c'è una fermata della metropolitana. Non ne ho mai capito il motivo neanch'io, forse perché memorizziamo i nomi delle fermate (che non comprendono "via" o "piazza") anziché i luoghi?


----------



## MeLLL

Si accetta la lingua generale il dialetto del centro. 

Comunque ai corsi ho studiato e hanno spiegato cosi:

A Piazza de Ferrari
A Via Roma
A Roma
In Italia
In Sardegna
In Liguria


Non so se sbaglio.


----------



## MünchnerFax

milanoinnevata said:


> "In" senza "via" o "piazza" a Milano lo usiamo, in casi come quelli che citi tu, perché c'è una fermata della metropolitana. Non ne ho mai capito il motivo neanch'io, forse perché memorizziamo i nomi delle fermate (che non comprendono "via" o "piazza") anziché i luoghi?


Direi che questa teoria non è esatta perché a Milano questo uso si applica a parecchie (ma certamente non a tutte) strade o piazze più conosciute anche senza una fermata di metropolitana: _in Tunisia, in Giambellino, in Fontana, in Forze Armate, in Quinto Alpini _sono giusto le prime che mi vengono in mente ripensando alle mie esperienze.


----------



## effeundici

Ricordo benissimo che il mio libro delle medie (1978) diceva di evitare assolutamente l'uso di "a via xxxx" in quanto dialetto romanesco.

Poi una copia di Repubblica oggi ed una domani, un TG1 oggi ed uno domani, ed ecco che sembra sdoganato.


----------



## milanoinnevata

MünchnerFax said:


> _in Tunisia, in Giambellino, in Fontana, in Forze Armate, in Quinto Alpini _.


Non avevo mai sentito nessuna di queste... ma ti credo!


----------



## gioJB

La preposizione "a" deriva dalla preposizione latina "ad" indicativa del moto a luogo,
 per determinare lo stato in luogo in latino si usa in ( e l'ablativo) fatto sta che la stessa preposizione può idicare se seguita dal caso accusativo un movimento di entrata

in italiano è lo stesso 
 Sto entrando in Via Roma
Sono in via Roma 
Vado a via roma , con ciò non credo che dire 'vado in via roma' sia sbagliato ma non più corretto di 'vado a via Roma'.


----------



## MünchnerFax

La Crusca la pensa diversamente, come è stato segnalato sopra. 
Oltretutto io lascerei stare il latino in questo caso, anche perché altrimenti per par condicio dovremmo occuparci di ritrovare tracce di _apud_ e _propter_ nell'italiano moderno.  Rifarsi alla lingua morta per concludere che _a _non può indicare a rigori stato in luogo mi sembra una tesi in contrasto con gli usi e la grammatica dell'italiano corrente.


----------



## gioJB

Mi sembra ovvio che non tutte le parole italiane derivino dal latino ma quando si hanno dubbi è bene andare all'origine del problema. Le preposizioni 'a' e 'in' sono appunto le più usate nell'italiano corrente per indicare stato in luogo e moto a luogo ciò nonostante solo perchè sono alla portata di tutti non bisogna trascurare il fatto che dirivano da una lingua 'morta'


----------



## sbnlwrs

Salvo, io stavo cercando se si dice IN Piazza Garibaldi o A Piazza Garibaldi e sono arrivata qui.

In "Una grammatica italiana per tutti A1-A2" si spiega così a noi stranieri imparando la lingua:

- Usiamo IN: 

con continenti, nazioni, regioni
*con gli indirizzi (in Via ...)*
con i mezzi di trasporto (ma: a piedi, a cavallo)

con i nomi che finiscono in -IA
con la maggior parte dei nomi femminili: in piazza, in biblioteca... (ma: a scuola, a casa)
- Usiamo A:

con le città
con le isole
con la maggior parte dei nomi maschili: al ristorante, al mare... (ma: in giardino, in ufficio, in centro ...)
Ma forse cambia quando c'è un complemento: per esempio, andare in negozio/al negozio di alimentari.
Io direi: andare in piazza, ma andare alla piazza con la fontana.

Per *gli indirizzi* incontro più spesso IN Piazza Garibaldi ma in un'edizione Edilingua (milanese) ho sentito in un dialogo 'dopo un po' arriva A Piazza Garibaldi'.
Che confusione per noi stranieri!


----------



## ohbice

Qual'è la frase originale di senso compiuto?
Devo andare *in *Piazza Garibaldi
Devo arrivare _*a*_ Piazza Garibaldi
Come vedi ci sono verbi diversi... e comunque:
Devo andare *a *Piazza Garibaldi
Devo arrivare *in *Piazza Garibaldi
sono comprensibilissime lo stesso, e non mi sembrano sbagliate. 
Insomma, per quanto mi riguarda preferisco le prime versioni ma non farei troppe storie con le seconde.
p


----------



## sbnlwrs

ohbice said:


> Qual'è la frase originale di senso compiuto?
> Devo andare *in *Piazza Garibaldi
> Devo arrivare _*a*_ Piazza Garibaldi
> Come vedi ci sono verbi diversi... e comunque:
> Devo andare *a *Piazza Garibaldi
> Devo arrivare *in *Piazza Garibaldi
> sono comprensibilissime lo stesso, e non mi sembrano sbagliate.
> Insomma, per quanto mi riguarda preferisco le prime versioni ma non farei troppe storie con le seconde.
> p


Ah sì, ho capito. Pensavo che si usasse la stessa preposizione per quei due verbi! Grazie!


----------



## palomamapola

Ciao a tutti, interessante discussione.

Per quanto riguarda _università _e _facoltà_, cosa proporreste?
Spontaneamente mi ritrovo a dire _Vado/Sono *in *università _e, lo stesso, _Vado/Sono *in *facoltà. _
Sono considerati usi colloquiali standard, oppure localismi?


Nel caso di vie e piazze, invece, pur essendo del nord, non mi sembrano così terribili le proposte _Andiamo *a *Piazza XXX_, probabilmente perché intendo il nome del luogo come un insieme, dimenticando inconsciamente che sia una piazza (dato che direi invece _Vado *in *piazza). _Anzi, negli esempi di moto a luogo con _piazza_ penso che userei con maggiore probabilità la preposizione _a_: _Andiamo *a *Piazza Isabella la Cattolica, *a *Piazza Nuova_, intendendole come un unico nucleo.
Ma potrebbe trattarsi di un condizionamento inconsapevole dello spagnolo, quindi non so...


----------



## Vasco da Gama

Io sono di Napoli e io non uso mai la preposizione _in_ nei casi sopracitati. Se dovessi scegliere la risposta corretta in un test, d'istinto metterei sicuramente la crocetta su _in_, perché mi ''suona bene''. Ma la preposizione _a_  suona per me più _familiare_.

Quindi io dico:

Studio/vado a Corso Umberto
Vado a Piazza Garibaldi
Vado a via Toledo


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Ciao,

concordo con quanto scritto da ohbice, palomamapola e anche gioJB per quanto riguarda l'uso latino, seppure è vero che in italiano le cose sono un po' diverse...

Per ciò che riguarda le preposizioni l'italiano è veramente difficile, non solo per stranieri ma anche per i madrelingua...per i quali magari la scelta giusta non è sempre necessariamente difficile da applicare nella pratica, ma sicuramente è molto difficile spiegarla e giustificarla ; )
Insegno lingue romanze a persone prevalentemente di madrelingua tedesca ma non solo. Nessuna lingua romanza, tranne magari il rumeno e un po' anche il francese, ha un sistema di preposizioni per indicare movimento/stato in luogo altrettanto complicato, visto che quasi tutte (spagnolo, portoghese, catalano, sardo...) usano A per moto a luogo e EN/EM/IN per stato in luogo, senza differenze riguardanti il nome che segue.
Quando devo spiegare questo in spagnolo, ci mettiamo 5 minuti...
in italiano due lezioni.
Penso a tutti gli esempi da voi riportati, o a cose tipo vado IN biblioteca (indicazione generica), vado ALLA biblioteca centrale (specifica, moto a luogo), sono IN biblioteca (generica), sono NELLA biblioteca di...Floridsdorf...(specifica)...
Ci sono centinaia di esempi così, analizzarli tutti richiede tempo.
In generale, quando il luogo è specifico, A (o A + articolo) è la scelta prevalente per il moto a luogo, mentre IN (o IN + articolo) lo è per lo stato in luogo.
Qui l'italiano si avvicina alle altre lingue romanze.
Però se il luogo è generico, allora è diverso. Molte volte non c'è una regola, bisogna semplicemente imparare la preposizione corrispondente, che "cinema" va con AL, così come "bar", "discoteca" con IN, etc etc etc. Se il luogo viene specificato, come detto, cambia tutto.

Per quanto riguarda le vie, la regola generica sarebbe quella da voi detta, che si usa prevalentemente IN.
Però non è così semplice.
Prima di tutto, non mi azzarderei mai a dire che A è incorretto se lo usano in una così ampia parte d'Italia, solo perché alcune grammatiche o anche se fosse la Crusca così lo riportano.
Nel mio piccolo, la maggior parte dei miei alunni non vuole tanto imparare l'italiano per dare un esame all'università quanto per usarlo in vacanza o per esprimersi correttamente e perciò, per quanto possibile, cerco di rimarcare le differenze: se a Roma si dice "vado A via Garibaldi" dico che in parti d'Italia si usa così, in altre IN.
E così per tutti gli usi, facendo comunque presente il confine tra l'italiano "standard", l'italiano regionale e le altre lingue regionali diverse dall'italiano.

E poi c'è da aggiungere che anche qui, persino nelle vaste zone dove si usa IN, la cosa cambia se la via, la strada o la piazza vengono specificate.
Credo che molti di coloro che pure usano "vado IN via Garibaldi" direbbero "sto andando ALLA piazza dove ieri ho incontrato la mia amica".
Già con "via" non sono sicuro al 100% di quale mi risulti più comune, forse "sto andando NELLA via che mi hai detto" prevale su "sto andando ALLA via che mi hai detto".

In ogni caso, pur usando maggiormente IN, tutte le proposte con A mi sembrano accettabili e corrette.

Per quanto riguarda invece l'uso milanese di dire "vado in Garibaldi" o simili, sia con fermate del metrò che con altre piazze o vie, mi pare un uso normalissimo, forse dovuto alla necessità di essere concisi.
Questo fenomeno non è affatto raro, si verifica in tante lingue e mi pare più frequente nelle grandi città. Penso allo spagnolo dove c'è lo stesso uso, altrettanto normale e quotidiano, sia a Madrid che, ancor di più, a Buenos Aires, dove nei cartelli stradali la dicitura "calle" (via) non viene nemmeno riportata (si scrivono direttamente solo i nomi)!
Indipendentemente dal fatto di essere concisi o meno, si tratta comunque sicuramente anche di costumi del linguaggio che sono differenti da posto a posto. 
Sarebbe interessante analizzarli sotto vari punti di vista ; )
Ricordo per esempio che a Palermo mi sorprese il modo in cui loro (certamente questo non è rappresentativo di tutti i palermitani, ma solo di quelli che ho conosciuto io) indicavano i nomi delle vie, e cioè per esteso. Dicevano per esempio "vado in/a via Galileo Galilei", "via Leonardo da Vinci", etc., anche in discorsi colloquiali, tra amici.  
Non mi è capitato di notare un uso così, non così diffuso intendo, in nessun'altra città, che io ricordi. 

Saluti


----------



## giginho

Ciao Flori,

Ho letto il tuo contributo e ci sono delle cose che non condivido, dal basso del mio uso della lingua senza avere pretese di basi grammaticali solide.



Floridsdorfer said:


> Nel mio piccolo, la maggior parte dei miei alunni non vuole tanto imparare l'italiano per dare un esame all'università quanto per usarlo in vacanza o per esprimersi correttamente



Se i tuoi studenti vogliono esprimersi correttamente insegnargli che si dice "vado A via Garibaldi" è un controsenso. E' un uso tipico dei romani (a quanto apprendo) e non della maggioranza degli italiani, come testimoniano i post qui sopra.



Floridsdorfer said:


> Credo che molti di coloro che pure usano "vado IN via Garibaldi" direbbero "sto andando ALLA piazza dove ieri ho incontrato la mia amica".



Per quanto mi riguarda non è così. Direi "Sto andando *nella *piazza dove ieri ho incontrato la mia amica"



Floridsdorfer said:


> Ricordo per esempio che a Palermo mi sorprese il modo in cui loro (certamente questo non è rappresentativo di tutti i palermitani, ma solo di quelli che ho conosciuto io) indicavano i nomi delle vie, e cioè per esteso. Dicevano per esempio "vado in/a via Galileo Galilei", "via Leonardo da Vinci", etc., anche in discorsi colloquiali, tra amici.



Tu pensa che a Torino noi indigeni difficilmente chiamiamo le strade con i veri nomi. Corso Gallileo Ferraris = Corso GalFer. Piazza Vittorio Veneto = Piazza Vittorio; Corso Vittorio Emanuele II = Corso Vittorio....addirittura diamo nomi a piazze che nome non ne hanno.....o che proprio non esistono!


----------



## Floridsdorfer

giginho said:


> Ciao Flori,
> 
> Ho letto il tuo contributo e ci sono delle cose che non condivido, dal basso del mio uso della lingua senza avere pretese di basi grammaticali solide.
> 
> 
> 
> Se i tuoi studenti vogliono esprimersi correttamente insegnargli che si dice "vado A via Garibaldi" è un controsenso. E' un uso tipico dei romani (a quanto apprendo) e non della maggioranza degli italiani, come testimoniano i post qui sopra.
> 
> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda non è così. Direi "Sto andando *nella *piazza dove ieri ho incontrato la mia amica"
> 
> 
> 
> Tu pensa che a Torino noi indigeni difficilmente chiamiamo le strade con i veri nomi. Corso Gallileo Ferraris = Corso GalFer. Piazza Vittorio Veneto = Piazza Vittorio; Corso Vittorio Emanuele II = Corso Vittorio....addirittura diamo nomi a piazze che nome non ne hanno.....o che proprio non esistono!




Ciao,

come potrebbe essere addirittura un "controsenso", scusa?
È etimologicamente giusto secondo l'uso latino (vedi post sopra), ed è addirittura il modo in cui si esprime in TUTTE le lingue romanze...;
è usato in ampie parti d'Italia (sempre vedi sopra, non solo a Roma, ma a Napoli e sicuramente in quasi tutto il centro-sud);
è perfettamente comprensibile, non altera il senso della frase, anzi.
"Controsenso" non lo vedo proprio...

"Controsenso" a mio modo di vedere sarebbe dire "vado DA via Garibaldi", quello sì è letteralmente un controsenso a tutti gli effetti (moto a luogo espresso con la preposizione che indica la provenienza).

Questo è invece un uso molto esteso in varie parti d'Italia, che in tante altre e però considerato incorretto, e che, a quanto pare, le grammatiche riporterebbero come "incorretto".
Ma, mi dispiace, se è un "controsenso" qualsiasi cosa che le grammatiche classiche non ammettono, allora io sto decisamente dall'altra parte.
Se mi limitassi a insegnare solo ciò che le grammatiche tradizionali citano...
Io cerco di insegnare come la lingua viene effettivamente parlata, che è ciò che interessa ai miei alunni. Se una cosa viene detta da migliaia o addirittura milioni di persone a mio modo di vedere non è mai "scorretta" ma al massimo è un uso locale.
In questo caso, dico e direi ovviamente che dire "vado IN via Garibaldi" è corretto ed è anche maggioritario (l'ho già scritto sopra), ma che "vado A via Garibaldi" è pure corretto e quasi altrettanto ampiamente usato. Dico quindi anche dove viene usato, e cerco sempre di rimarcare le differenze tra italiano "standard", italiano regionale, altre lingue presenti in Italia e per finire dialetti. Ovviamente nella misura in cui posso.

Come ho già detto, io personalmente dico "vado IN via Garibaldi", ma ciò nonostante "vado ALLA piazza che ho detto".
Questo per dire che le cose non sono così semplici come sembrano.
Potrei anche dire "vado NELLA piazza", ma allo stesso modo potrei pure dire "vado A via Garibaldi", uguale uguale...
Eppure, "vado nella" mi suona forzato. In questo caso c'è l'articolo, e generalmente si preferisce ALLA con il moto a luogo.
Ora mi stupirebbe molto leggere che la maggior parte delle persone dicono "vado NELLA casa di mio fratello", "vado NEL campo da tennis", "vado NELLA biblioteca centrale", "vado NELLO zoo", "vado NELLO spettacolo di balletto", "vado NEL bar di Mario", "vado NELL'assemblea di condominio"...
Se così fosse, allora dovrei dedurre che forse è vero che un italiano unificato non ci sarà mai 
Altrimenti, mi piacerebbe avere una parvenza di regola che mi permetta di dire che tutte queste sopra citate non sono possibili mentre, guarda caso, giusto "vado NELLA piazza" sì...
Per me la questione è più semplice: ci sono parole dove suonano bene entrambe le preposizioni e altre dove solo una, ma, se il luogo è specificato dall'articolo, A+ARTICOLO è la prima scelta nonché la più normale per il MOTO A LUOGO, mentre IN+ARTICOLO è la scelta naturale e la più logica per LO STATO IN LUOGO.
Poi, eccezioni ce ne sono sempre, ma questa è la norma generica, comune al latino e a tutte le lingue romanze nessuna esclusa, dal francese al corso e al portoghese passando per spagnolo, sardo, siciliano e catalano. Immagino sia così anche in romancio, ladino, friulano e piemontese 
Se invece il luogo è generico (senza articolo), come ho già detto prima cambia tutto. Allora in italiano non è più A la prima scelta, c'è anche IN.

Vorrei poi aggiungere una cosa a proposito di "corretto & scorretto".
In italiano non esiste neppure un ente "ufficiale" che dica ciò che lo è o non lo è. La Crusca, accademia di letterati, non lo è, è un'accademia privata, seppur prestigiosa.
Nonostante in spagnolo, come in francese, ciò esista (la Real Academia Española), poi nei singoli posti è corretto ciò che dicono loro, non quello che dettano quelli di Madrid.
A questo aggiungiamo che le grammatiche italiane, almeno al tempo in cui vivevo in Italia (non son passati millenni), non brillavano certo per innovazione, apertura verso la lingua e quant'altro.
Se una cosa viene detta da tante persone di tutte le fasce sociali in un determinato ambito geografico non può mai essere "scorretta" in nessuna lingua del mondo.
È solo un uso geograficamente limitato.
Diverso è uno sbaglio, un errore, pur se fatto da varie persone resta errore, e non viene di norma esteso né a un'intera regione né a un'intera città.
Se lo fosse, allora è un uso regionale.
Se uno va a Roma, dal mio punto di vista consiglierei che apprenda l'italiano come lo si parla a Roma, e così per tutti gli altri posti.
Lo stesso succede in tutte le altre lingue, tedesco incluso.
Se vieni a Vienna pensando di far valere tutto ciò che dice il Duden (equivalente della Crusca con più vocabolari e più presenza nei media...) e che magari si dice veramente così a Hannover o Dortmund, bè, avrai una bella delusione. Così in Italia. L'ho vissuto personalmente tempo fa, in alcune regioni, quindi parlo con ragion di causa.
Per questo non potrò mai pensare che non sto facendo il giusto se in classe dico: "vado IN via Garibaldi è corretto, ma potete anche dire vado A via Garibaldi, perché si usa in ampie zone d'Italia ed è altresì corretto, etimologicamente e come senso. Se qualcuno vi dicesse che non lo è, bé...non importa."

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Nota:*

*Gli interventi devono essere il più sintetici, precisi e specifici possibile*. Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da leggere, sono dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano. Inoltre, chi legge le discussioni partendo dal dizionario vuole trovare rapidamente risposte precise, senza doversi per forza leggere intere, lunghe dissertazioni che girano intorno al punto della questione e che assomigliano più ad esercizi di dialettica che a risposte.
Ulteriori interventi kilometrici comporteranno* l'immediata chiusura della discussione*.

* Il forum SOLO ITALIANO*


----------



## Nino83

Floridsdorfer said:


> visto che quasi tutte (spagnolo, portoghese, catalano, sardo...) usano A per moto a luogo


Nella variante brasiliana (come ben saprai) le cose sono un po' più complesse, ma la discussione che ne conseguirebbe sarebbe off-topic. 


Floridsdorfer said:


> è usato in ampie parti d'Italia (sempre vedi sopra, non solo a Roma, ma a Napoli e sicuramente in quasi tutto il centro-sud)


A Messina si dice "sono/vado *in* via Garibaldi/*sul* viale San Martino/*sul* corso Cavour".
Le cose cambiano con "piazza". "Sono/vado *in* piazza" ma "sono/vado *a* piazza Cairoli" (in questo caso specifico, dalle mie parti la differenza è tra generico e specifico, non tra stato in luogo e moto a luogo).
Mi sembra che "a via Garibaldi" sia più frequente a Roma e Napoli, ma non a Bari (commento #7) o più a sud.
Comunque, in generale, mi sembra buona la tendenza che Floridsdorfer ci ha fornito. Molti nomi di luoghi che reggono la preposizione "in" ("nel/nella" se specifici) con lo stato in luogo tendono a conservare "in" nel moto a luogo generico e a passare ad "al/alla" nel moto a luogo specifico.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Nino83 said:


> Nella variante brasiliana (come ben saprai) le cose sono un po' più complesse, ma la discussione che ne conseguirebbe sarebbe off-topic.



Sì certo, sarebbe off-topic ma so bene a cosa alludi ; )
Però, giusto in due parole, se mi è permesso, il fatto che colloquialmente e anche non necessariamente colloquialmente usino più spesso "em" per moto a luogo non vuol dire che disconoscano "a", che rimane valido e usato anche in Brasile (anche lì sarebbe considerato più "corretto" grammaticalmente).



Nino83 said:


> A Messina si dice "sono/vado *in* via Garibaldi/*sul* viale San Martino/*sul* corso Cavour".
> Le cose cambiano con "piazza". "Sono/vado *in* piazza" ma "sono/vado *a* piazza Cairoli" (in questo caso specifico, dalle mie parti la differenza è tra generico e specifico, non tra stato in luogo e moto a luogo).



Ecco, questo di "sul" mi è del tutto nuovo, non ricordo di averlo sentito in italiano, ma lo considero senz'altro corretto (si è effettivamente "sul...viale").
Come curiosìtà, è presente proprio...dalle mie parti, visto che si dice così in tedesco austriaco ("auf der..."+ nome via).
Altra piccola curiosità...non ricordo proprio di averlo mai sentito neanche a Palermo ("sono in via Libertà...sono in corso Tukory...").
"In piazza" senza nient'altro aggiunto rimane "in piazza" anche da me e credo dappertutto, come "in discoteca" (definizione generica).
Il punto in questione è proprio vedere come le preposizioni cambino con l'aggiunta di una denominazione di luogo specifica.



Nino83 said:


> Mi sembra che "a via Garibaldi" sia più frequente a Roma e Napoli, ma non a Bari (commento #7) o più a sud.



Bene, non sapevo sull'effettivo ambito di diffusione di "a" invece di "in" e mi interessa, comunque l'area da Roma a Napoli (e immagino quindi anche Abruzzo, Molise...) è abbastanza grande...e popolata.
In Sardegna, direi che la "norma" è "in" con le strade mentre con le piazze si può sentire più o meno frequentemente anche "a", parlo sempre e solo del moto a luogo, stato in luogo sempre "in" per entrambe.
Mi riferisco alla parte di Sardegna (centro-nord) che conosco meglio. Nonostante in sardo si usi come in spagnolo esclusivamente "a" per il moto a luogo, in italiano in questo caso con i nomi di strade generalmente si mantiene la differenza.
Classico esempio: "sto andando in via Roma" vs. "sto andando in/a piazza Roma".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ci fa sempre piacere notare come tutti seguano i nostri suggerimenti.
La discussione è chiusa.


----------

